# Before close the Rex thread



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm sending you a pm, Brian. In the future please contact a moderator when you have a closed thread instead of posting a new one. See below a recent post about this subject:



Gatekeeper said:


> Next, your posting this thread is a violation of the user policy you agreed to when you registered.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/i...8-forum-rules-updated-december-17-2010-a.html
> 
> ...


----------

